# Programmierung eines Laufbandes



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Guten tag,

durch einen bekannten habe ich erfahren das es so einen forum gibt und ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen :S

Mein Problem:    
Ich muss ein Laufband mit einem Umsetzer programmieren. Also Laufband 1 in der mitte eine Rutche für das Werkstück. Über der Rutche sind 2 Sensoren 1x Kapazitiver, 1x Induktiver Sensor. Wenn das Werkstück aus Kunststoff sein sollte läuft das Band links (Linkslauf) direkt in eine Kiste. Danach stoppt die Anlage nachdem das Werkstück in der Kiste liegt.

Falls das Werkstück aus Metall ist läuft das Laufband nach rechts ( Rechtslauf) bis zu einem weiteren Sensor (1B3) danach läuft das Band etwas weiter bis das Werkstück etwa unter dem Elektromagneten fürs Umsetzer ist( schätze Zeitglied von 2-3 sekunden).
 Nachdem das Förderband angehalten hat, senkt sich der Umsetzer aus seiner Grundstellung bis zum Grenztaster S10 (links), um das Werkstück magnetisch aufzunehmen. Die Meldeleuchte P6 (Greifarm im Betrieb) zeigt diesen Zustand an.
  Danach schwenkt der Arm des Umsetzers zum Band 2 (Grenztaster S12, rechts), schaltet den Magneten ab und begibt sich in seine Grundstellung S11.
  Erreicht der Schwenkarm sein Grundstellung, beginnt das Förderband 2 mit dem Rechtslauf.



Der Sensor 2B2 stoppt das Werkstück für 3 Sekunden. Danach erfolgt der Transport weiter zum Bandende 2B3. Das Werkstück fällt in eine Kiste 2 und das Band schaltet ab.

Mit dem Abschalten des Bandes 2 oder des Bandes 1, wird dies durch das Blinken (2 Hz) der Meldeleuchte P2 (Prozess beendet) angezeigt.  Ein Neustart muss durch eine Quittierung bestätigt werden. Erst dadurch erfolgt der Bandanlauf.


Am anfang befindet sich die Anlage in Grundstellung und die Steuerung ist über den Hauptschalter HS1 eingeschaltet (Meldung P1). Die Betriebsart Automatik wird mit der Meldeleuchte P3 (Automatik) angezeigt. 

   Der Start muss von S3 (Quittierung) noch bestätigt werden. Die Meldeleuchte P4 zeigt dies so lange an, bis die Quittierung erfolgt ist. Danach erlischt die Anzeige und erscheint erst wieder bei erneutem Prozessbeginn (vor dem nächsten Start).

Das Programm habe ich in der Schule eigentlich fertig gemacht und auf einer SPS getest aber es hat nichts funktioniert, wenn ich es am PC simuliere klappt eigentlich alles. 

Nun das Programm habe ich als Archiv gespeichert, aber kanns am pc nicht öffnen weil ich das programm nicht habe. 
In der schule haben wir step 7 v 5.4.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  Vllt kann ich es einem erfahrenen User schicken der sich mal meine Arbeit anschauen kann und eventuell den Fehler finden :S

Ich habe nur noch bis Mittwoch zeit denn da ist Abgabe 

Sozusagen seit ihr meine letzte Hoffnung 

Mfg


----------



## Verpolt (14 Februar 2011)

Na wenigstens schreibst du nicht "Dringend Hilfe" in der Überschrift.



> ...Das Programm habe ich in der Schule eigentlich fertig gemacht und auf einer SPS getest aber es hat nichts funktioniert, wenn ich es am PC simuliere klappt eigentlich alles.



Soll heißen, dein Programm funktioniert nur nicht auf der SPS ?


----------



## Blockmove (14 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Das Programm habe ich in der Schule eigentlich fertig gemacht und auf einer SPS getest aber es hat nichts funktioniert, wenn ich es am PC simuliere klappt eigentlich alles.



Tolle Fehlerbeschreibung 
Vorausgesetzt deine reale SPS läuft und die Hardware ist in Ordnung und Spannung vorhanden, kann das gar nicht sein.
Also schreib mal, wo das konkrete Problem liegt und dir wird gerne geholfen.

Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (14 Februar 2011)

stell erstmal das archiv online, dann machen wir eine quelle draus und dann kannst du auch wieder mitreden ...


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Das problem, das die echte SPS nicht läuft . Die blinker gehen fürs automatikbetrieb, anlage ein, quittierung usw... Aber die anlage will nicht laufen z.b leuchtet Quittierung die ganze zeit, Rechtslauf, linkslauf funktionieren auch nicht. Das Werkstück fällt durch die Rutche und es passiert einfach nichts  und ich weiß nicht wo der fehler liegt. Auf dem Step 7 am pc funktioniert meiner meinung nach alles :S
Ich habe die Programmierung als Winrar datei abgespeichert, ich kann es euch gerne schicken damit ihr ein besseres bild davon bekommt.

Die SPS wurde natürlich vor dem Projekt auf funktion geprüft(Hardware, Spannung usw...) 

mfg


----------



## Verpolt (14 Februar 2011)

______________________________


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 Februar 2011)

Irgendwie passt deine HW Konfig nicht zu deinem Programm.
Die Eingänge haben im HW-Manager Byte 4+5 und Ausgänge Byte 8+9.
In deinem Programm Eingänge Byte 0+1 Ausgänge Byte 0+1+2+4+5


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Nordischerjung schrieb:


> Irgendwie passt deine HW Konfig nicht zu deinem Programm.
> Die Eingänge haben im HW-Manager Byte 4+5 und Ausgänge Byte 8+9.
> In deinem Programm Eingänge Byte 0+1 Ausgänge Byte 0+1+2+4+5



also ich hab das Programm nicht vor mir liegen, also ich kanns ja nicht öffnen deshalb kann ich dir jetzt schwer eine aussagekräftige antwort geben :S

Aber wenn das der einzige fehler ist denn du gefunden hast ?

Hier ist noch der Ablauf wie das zu funktionieren hat detailiert.

Mfg


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

*www.Hausaufgaben.de*

Warum denn immer wieder?
In der Schule hat jeder genug Zeit, sich das Grundwissen anzueignen um solch ein Programm zu erstellen.

Hier können bestimmt sehr viele das Programm anschauen und DEINE Fehler herausmachen, doch hilft es DIR?


bike


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Ich denke schon das es mir helfen würde, wenn ich weiß wo meine Fehler lagen. Denn wie jeder weiß, aus Fehlern lernt man 
Und um ehrlich zu sagen hatten wir vorm Projekt nicht so viele Unterrichtsstunden bezüglich der Programmierung. Es gab ein paar die es direkt verstanden hatten und einige eben nicht :S


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Ich habe nur noch bis Mittwoch zeit denn da ist Abgabe



Mit diesem Satz habe ich mein Problem.
Die Aufgabe hast du schon länger und wenn es in der PLC nicht funktioniert, gibt es unter Zielsystem -> Diagnose/Einstellung -> Baugruppenzustand entsprechende Informationen

Dann hat dein Projekt es geschafft und dann kommt die Realität auf dich zu und dann?


bike


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Ich bin mir sicher das wir nach dem Projekt bestimmt noch Tests, Arbeiten über das Programmieren schreiben. Dadurch werde ich persönlich auch sehen durch meine erbrachte leistung ob diese Richtung das richtige für mich ist.
Bis zum richtigen arbeitsleben habe ich noch zeit, denn ich will noch studieren. Wenn ich mir was in den Kopf gesetzt habe ziehe ich es auch durch.


----------



## Nordischerjung (14 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> also ich hab das Programm nicht vor mir liegen, also ich kanns ja nicht öffnen deshalb kann ich dir jetzt schwer eine aussagekräftige antwort geben :S
> 
> Aber wenn das der einzige fehler ist denn du gefunden hast ?
> 
> ...



Kontrolliere es morgen doch einfach


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Klar, werde das nochmal morgen versuchen zu überprüfen :S

Aber meine frage an euch, ob ihr Fehler findet von meiner Programmierung :S
Denn ich bin mit meinem Latein am ende :S

mfg


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Also die Hardware passt nicht zu deinem Programm.
Wie dir schon mitgeteilt wurde.

Außerdem findet im NW 10 und 12 eine Doppelzuweisung A2.5 statt.

Das Programm wird so wie ich es sehe und geprüft habe nicht fehlerfrei funktionieren.


Es ist wirklich sehr lobend zu erwähnen, dass du gut kommentierst.


bike

P.S: bei 16DO ist A2.5 und A 4.5 nicht möglich.
Wie viel Ausgänge hast du nun im Programm und physikalisch?


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Ich muss auch euch danken, das ihr mir versucht zu helfen 

Also in meinem Belegungsplan habe ich einmal

A4.0  = P1 Anlage betriebsbereit
A4.1 = P2 Prozess beendet blinkend
A4.3 = P3 Anlage Automatik
A4.4 = P4 Quittier
A4.5 = P5 Anlage EIN

dann

A5.0 = Q1 Band 1 Linkslauf
A5.1 = Q2 Band 1 Rechtslauf
A5.4 = Q3 Band 2 Rechtslauf
A5.6 = Q5 Umsetzer zum Band 1
A5.7 = Q4 Umsetzer zum Band 2

stehen :S
Ich weiß jetzt momentan nicht was du mit Programm und physikalisch meinst  Das sind die ganzen Ausgänge die ich im Belegungsplan stehen habe.

Mfg


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Also in deinem Programm gibt es:
A 0.2 = Elektromagnet EIN
A 0.3 = Relais Quittieren
A 1.5, A1.6, A 2.3 - A 2.7 sind benutzt

das meine ich.


bike


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Hmm schwer zu sagen jetzt ohne das Programm :S

Also meinst du ich muss die ganzen Ausgänge alle so beschriften wie auch im Belegungsplan ?

Die ganzen Ausgänge die ich oben aufgezählt hatte sind alle, dazu kommen noch Elektromagnet und Umsetzer:S

mfg


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Hmm schwer zu sagen jetzt ohne das Programm :S
> 
> Also meinst du ich muss die ganzen Ausgänge alle so beschriften wie auch im Belegungsplan ?
> 
> ...



Also das Problem das du hast ist, dass du im Programm mehr bzw andere Ausgänge verwendest, als du in der Hardware hast.

Sollen die verschiedenen Ausgänge "Zeitrelais" nur intern verwendet werden? Dann solltest du dafür Merker nehmen.

Wo soll der Greifer angeschlossen werden?

Sind das Ausgänge, dann brauchst du die auch in der Hardware.
Ich habe dir mal das Programm als Quelle hochgeladen.
Da ist bei allen "Kxx" ein Ausgang hinterlegt, die es jedoch nicht in der Hardware gibt

bike


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Also der Greifer bzw. Greifarm ist Teil des Umsetzers es hat einen Elektromotor dieser wird an die Platine angeschlossen welches im Pultgehäuse ist, der Elektromotor wird dann mit 3 V betrieben.

Meinst du jetzt wie hier z.b
 U     "K4"; 
      L     S5T#3S; 
      SE    T      2; 
      U     "K6"; 
      R     T      2; 
      NOP   0; 
      NOP   0; 
      U     T      2; 
      =     "K2T"; 

das die einzelen "Kxx", wie hier K4 oder K2T nicht in der Hardware gekennzeichnet sind ?

Mfg


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Also der Greifer bzw. Greifarm ist Teil des Umsetzers es hat einen Elektromotor dieser wird an die Platine angeschlossen welches im Pultgehäuse ist, der Elektromotor wird dann mit 3 V betrieben.
> 
> Meinst du jetzt wie hier z.b
> U     "K4";
> ...



Du verwendest Ausgänge, die in der Hardware nicht vorhanden sind.
Du hast 16 DO, also von A4.0 bis 5.7, wenn du diese auch noch in der Hardware richtig eintragen musst. 
Daher denke ich, dass die Kxx Zeitrelais sind, die nur intern verwendet werden und daher keinen Ausgang benötigen, sondern als Merker bestens versorgt sind. Korrekt?



bike


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Genau, die Zeirelais sind nur intern


----------



## bike (14 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Genau, die Zeirelais sind nur intern



Dann programmiere doch Merker.
Nimm doch an der Stelle vom A eine freien Merker.
Beispiel A2.5 wird M 20.5
Dann hast du die Hälfte der Miete 
und zum Schluss, wenn du die Fehler nicht alle findest, dann würde ich einen OB121 in die PLC kopieren, dann läuft die und du kannst nach fehlern suchen

Viel Erfolg

bike


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

hmm ich verstehe nicht was du mit OB121 meinst ? :S
Hatte bis jetzt nur mit OB und FC1 zu tun.

Meine frage noch, ist das der einzige Fehler, das ich die ausgänge nicht in der hardware gekennzeichnet habe, von der programmierung ?

Also ich soll einfach alle ausgänge in der Hardware bezeichnen und die Zeitrelais durch freie Merker festlegen.

Ist das auch bestandteil des fehlers, wie ich ganz oben erwähnt hatte, das die meldeleuchte fürs Quittieren immer leuchtet :S ?

Mfg


----------



## winnman (14 Februar 2011)

OB121 ist ein OB, den die SPS aufruft, wenn es zu Programmierfehlern gekommen ist:
ohne OB121 geht deine CPU in Stop.

mit OB121 (auch wenn er leer ist) ruft die SPS bei erkennen eines Programmierfehlers den OB121 auf und arbeitet ihn ab.  
Ist der OB leer, dann gehts weiter im Zyklus (der Fehler wird "ignoriert" (ist halt die Frage was für ein Fehler und was das im Programm für Auswirkungen hat).
Steht im OB121 ein Programm wird dieses abgearbeitet (damit kann mann Zustände die den Fehler verursachen zb in Merker oder DB schreiben).


----------



## Mc52 (14 Februar 2011)

Ich glaube nach dem heutigen Tag und mit eurer hilfe bin ich ein ganzes stück schlauer geworden =) Danke.

Werde mir mal morgen das alles umsetzen und versuchen die fehler zu beheben, ich hoffe es wird klappen


----------



## Nuan (15 Februar 2011)

Hallo Mc52,
da kann ich ja auch mal was zu sagen (als Gelegenheits-Coder):

- das mit den physikalischen Ein / Ausgängen hast du glaube ich noch nicht ganz verstanden. 
Gemeint ist: wenn du in der HW -Konfig. das EW 4 und AW8 deklarierst (Adressen), kannst du im Programm auch nur Eingänge E4.0 - E5.7 sowie Ausgänge A8.0 - A9.7 nutzen. Also eins von beiden ändern.

- eine Zuweisung sollte nur einmal erfolgen (z.B. SR M1.7 oder M2.3, =A2.3 , T2...)

- wenn du etwas blinken lassen willst, kann man recht einfach systeminterne Taktmerker nehmen. Dazu mußt du den Taktmerker aktivieren und ihm ein Merkerbyte zuweisen (doppelclick Hardware // doppelclick CPU // Tab Zyklus/Taktmerker). Hier gibts dann 8 "Blinker" mit 0,5 - 10Hz.

- wenn du eine Zeit als Impuls für 1sec. startest, brauchst du keinen manuelen Reset... Ob du ESV und ASV richtig eingesetzt hast, habe ich jetzt nicht genauer geprüft, erster Eindruck: eher nicht...
Übrigends: du kannst einen Timer auch direkt abfragen, der Ausgang Q muß nicht zwingend beschaltet werden.

Ansonsten einfach die unklare Sache makieren und mit F1 die Hilfe aufrufen...

Ach ja, noch was: die Farbauswahl deiner Meldeleuchten ist auch nicht so ganz glücklich...


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

Nuan schrieb:


> Hallo Mc52,
> da kann ich ja auch mal was zu sagen (als Gelegenheits-Coder):
> 
> - das mit den physikalischen Ein / Ausgängen hast du glaube ich noch nicht ganz verstanden.
> ...



Die Farbauswahl der Anzeigen  ist nur  sekundär.
Das mit den Blinkern, da hast du bedingt recht. Denn dies gilt für Siemens, doch es gibt auch andere PLC.
Wenn man einen Blinker programmieren kann schadet das bestimmt nicht.

bike


----------



## Nuan (15 Februar 2011)

Tja, soll ich jetzt darauf antworten?



bike schrieb:


> Die Farbauswahl der Anzeigen ist nur sekundär.


 
Sollte auch nicht meine Hauptaussage sein, lediglich eine Randnotiz...



bike schrieb:


> Das mit den Blinkern, da hast du bedingt recht. Denn dies gilt für Siemens, doch es gibt auch andere PLC.


 
Bei mir steht oben links "SPS-Forum>Automatisierung>Simatic"...




bike schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Blinker programmieren kann schadet das bestimmt nicht.
> bike


 
Wenn man andere Taktzeiten haben möchte, ist das sicherlich von Vorteil. Aber darum gings ja auch nicht, oder?


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

Nuan schrieb:


> Tja, soll ich jetzt darauf antworten?



Vielleicht nicht, wenn dir nichts einfällt, das zur Lösung des Problems beiträgt.

Wenn jemand etwas lernt wie der TE, dann ist ihm eher geholfen, wenn sein Problem besprochen wird.
Es kann eine Diskussion über Sinn und Unsinn der Farben von Leuchtmeldern und Blinktakte begonnen werden, doch erst wenn er den Mittwoch überstanden hat.
Es funktioniert der Blinker und die Farben sind von dem Testaufbau, wie ich es verstanden habe, vorgegeben.

Nix für ungut

bike


----------



## Nuan (15 Februar 2011)

Ich denke mal, sein Hauptproblem ist die Adressierung und die mehrfachen Zuweisungen. Zu beidem habe ich was gesagt.
Blinker und Farbwahl waren nur kleine Zusatzinfos.
Da ich zu der Programmlogik nichts sagen wollte, war mir ehrlich gesagt der Testaufbau egal...

Was ist daran jetzt so falsch?

Auch nix für ungut.


----------



## Mc52 (15 Februar 2011)

Guten morgen, 

also danke schonmal wie ihr euch bemüht mir zu helfen 

Also ich habe mir die Addressierung mal angeschaut und ja ihr habt recht, da habe ich etwas zusammengewürfelt was gar nicht stimmt.

Ich habe das jetzt umgeändert und ich komme mit diesen Relais nicht klar.
Ich habe alles genau wie im Belegungsplan benannt und laut meinem Lehrer brauche ich nicht mehr also 4-5.
Aber was mache ich mit den ganzen Relais, die bringen mich momentan voll durcheinander 
Soll ich die wie bike mir es gesagt hatte, einfach als freie merker wählen also einfach statt A2.5 in M20.5 umwandeln ?

mfg

ps: mein lehrer meinte eben zu mir ich könnte es ja auch mit einer schützschaltung versuchen zu programmieren :S


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> also danke schonmal wie ihr euch bemüht mir zu helfen
> 
> ...




Also dein Lehrer hat Recht 

Ich habe dir doch den Hinweis gegeben, dass du aus den Ausgängen für die Relais Merker machen sollst.
Dann innerhalb des Programmes die Verknüpfungen anpassen, aus A mache M
Unklar ist mir noch wo dein Magnet der Entnahme angeschlossen werden soll. Waren denke ich A 1.5 oder so


bike


----------



## Mc52 (15 Februar 2011)

Also der Elektromagnet hat die Bezeichnung 
K5 A 0.2 BOOL Elektromagnet EIN

Also gut, ich ändere jetzt alle Relais bzw Zeitrelais von A zu M, hoffe es klappt :S

ps: habe das programm vor mir


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Also der Elektromagnet hat die Bezeichnung
> K5 A 0.2 BOOL Elektromagnet EIN
> 
> Also gut, ich ändere jetzt alle Relais bzw Zeitrelais von A zu M, hoffe es klappt :S
> ...



Genau diesen Ausgang hast du ja nicht.
Deine Eingänge beginnen bei 0 und dei Ausgänge bei 4
Daher steht die Frage im Raum, wo ist der Magnet angeschlossen?
Das mit den Relais hast du richtig verstanden. 

bike

P.S: du musst in der Hardware deine Eingangskarte auf Adresse 0 und die Ausgangskarte auf Ausgang 4 setzen


----------



## Mc52 (15 Februar 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Genau diesen Ausgang hast du ja nicht.
> Deine Eingänge beginnen bei 0 und dei Ausgänge bei 4
> Daher steht die Frage im Raum, wo ist der Magnet angeschlossen?
> Das mit den Relais hast du richtig verstanden.


Hmmm... Also der Magnet wird extern an die SPS angeschlossen, so wurde es mir zumindest gesagt  :S

bike



bike schrieb:


> P.S: du musst in der Hardware deine Eingangskarte auf Adresse 0 und die Ausgangskarte auf Ausgang 4 setzen


So habe ich es auch eingestellt


----------



## bike (15 Februar 2011)

Dann musst du einen Ausgang nehmen, der vorhanden ist.
Es kann ggF A 4.7 sein, der wird noch nicht verwendet.

bike


----------



## Mc52 (16 Februar 2011)

Also ich habe heute erfahren, dass ich bis zum Freitag zeit habe für das Programmieren 

Ok, das werde ich probieren Elektromagnet = A 4.7

Also ich habe das gestern simuliert und i-wie habe ich da ein paar fehler :S
Ich werde später mein, dank euch, verändertes Programm hier reinposten 

Mfg


----------



## lubof (18 Februar 2011)

ich bin ja mal gespannt, ob das noch was geworden ist...


----------



## Mc52 (18 Februar 2011)

Also die funktion erfüllt es 

Habe nun ein Problem mit dem Umsetzer der will nicht so richtig :S
Die LED leuchtet blinkend aber beim Umsetzer tut sich nichts :S

Aber Laufband 1 und 2 erfüllen seinen zweck.

Also offiziel bin ich fertig aber man darf am Tag der Präsentation noch änderungen vornehmen.

hier ist mein Projekt hoffe ihr könnt  mir helfen wieso der Umsetzer nicht will :S und Vieeelen Dank für eure Hilfen


----------



## lubof (19 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> Die LED leuchtet blinkend


 
ne gute aussage...


----------



## Mc52 (22 Februar 2011)

soo morgen ist die präsentation unserers projekts :S

3 Mängel

1. umsetzer geht nicht liegt aber an der Platine und nicht an der Programmierung 

2. haben den umsetzer direkt angeschlossen und gemerkt das Fließband 2 direkt angeht nachdem der Umsetzer nach Laufband 1 geht

3. LED für stillstand nachdem werkstück in kiste 1 und 2 war leuchtet und vom Umsetzer blinken nicht

Denke das liegt an der Programmierung, aber sonst läuft alles hoffe das es i-wie klappen wird

mfg


----------



## bike (22 Februar 2011)

Mc52 schrieb:


> soo morgen ist die präsentation unserers projekts :S
> 
> 3 Mängel
> 
> ...




Ich habe dir doch als Mail geschickt, was alles nicht passt.
Hast du die Änderungen gemacht?


bike


----------

